# Guessing Game....



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is how...I'll go first. I post a pic of piranha, any piranha you have to guess what species, kind of piranha is it. Who got the correct answer will get to post a pic of piranha and have other members guess it.

Just a fun game, also know your piranha...kill some time in here.:laugh:

I'll go first!....what piranha is this?


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

terns??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> terns??










yup...now it you turn.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

ok here you go ... guess that fish lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Serra. Altuvei????


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

yup lol u again lol


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

try this one









this one looks like the one i saw at the pet store


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

can I post here???

^^thats a Serrasalmus medinai

Try this!!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

grown out super


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

no

its a normal red!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> no
> 
> its a normal red!!!


you dont suppose to tell answer...have other members guess.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> no
> 
> its a normal red!!!


you dont suppose to tell answer...have other members guess.:nod:
[/quote]

O!!!........alright then...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hopes fellow rip member wont get mad at me using pic but what is this?


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^^baby Altuvei...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

nope and that is your one and only guess


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Everyone are welcome!.. small Mannie.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> nope and that is your one and only guess


why can't I guess twice?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

nope its not a manny

ok guess 1 more time


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

post #17 kicks ass!

Serrasalmus eigenmanni


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

sorry thats not it no more guesses for you


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

what genus is it in?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> what genus is it in?


im the host of this game for this pic and you get no more guesses :rasp:


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> what genus is it in?


im the host of this game for this pic and you get no more guesses :rasp:
[/quote]

O!!!................alright then


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

Striolatus / White Piranha???


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is not a baby Manny?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> That is not a baby Manny?


That is my first answer..I'm almost 100% sure it a small manny :laugh:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

all guesses are wrong so far i knew this would be a hard one

its not a manny 2p2f


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> all guesses are wrong so far i knew this would be a hard one


it surely hard!..let see who can get this one.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

give me another chance!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

no because you should know this one jim and if i tell you why you will def get it


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

jmax611 said:


> no because you should know this one jim and if i tell you why you will def get it


 becomes mr. ambience


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> try this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is a S.Sanchezi









and jmax pic is a S. gouldingi.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

dam you corey you knew that was pygos fish post the next pic


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

nope, i can spot a gouldingi when i see one :nod:

ok now start youre guessing


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Serrasalmus eigenmanni?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> nope, i can spot a gouldingi when i see one :nod:
> 
> ok now start youre guessing


Serra. *calmoni*


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

change the "serra" and you are corerct 2P!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

jmax that fish looks like a baby elong


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

ok my turn!...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> jmax that fish looks like a baby elong


S. gouldingi









and 2p i have no clue what so ever!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

keep guessing!..is a piranha. Serra. very very rare!


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

catoprion mento?????


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> catoprion mento?????










try again.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i cant even find it on the opefe website but ill keep looking i would like to know what that is


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i give i cant find it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wait let see if other can id that!...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I know what it is but I'm not telling...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> I know what it is but I'm not telling...


why not1..it a game and that is all about..i bet you dont know







it.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

s.dent.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> s.dent.










look nother like Dent..


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> s.dent.










look nother like Dent..








[/quote]

you got me beat man


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

lol thats one oddly shaped piranha though looks like a knifefish and a peacock bass mix lol


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

No idea on that one.


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

i think you have stumped everyone ... what is it??


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah, you got to help us out here outh


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

itsa rare piranha.....nuff said


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

yes i think we all figured that one out lol


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

wow i even tried looking that p up man and i cant find nothing..... would love to have a shoal of those guys tho. send me some info on that piranha when you have the time. no rush man


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

k so 2p2f what is it lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it a Serrasalmus gibosus you guys have to try harder next time!..









ok what is this one!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

S. Irritans


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> S. Irritans


NO!







try agian :rasp:


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

compressus


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> compressus


try it again!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

its beautiful thats all i can tell you


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

bump!...come on guys!...this is easy one.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I know


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

if you know you would post it already so!....you dont know!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Im not telling...


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

odd colored Eigenmanni?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

NO!...keep trying guys..


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> Im not telling...


Me too man But im not telling


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

altuvei??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> altuvei??


Corey I am very disappointed at you...you show know this one!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

should I say it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> should I say it


stop spaming..if you dont know it just say so because you keeping doing this boots up your postcount!..jkjkloll :laugh:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Serrasalmus marginatus


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

It is a serraselmus sanchezi with poor color...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Jim99 said:


> It is a serraselmus sanchezi with poor color...


no i think im right :rasp:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> Serrasalmus marginatus


Ding Ding...







your turn.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Serrasalmus marginatus


Ding Ding...:nod: your turn.
[/quote]

the agony


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

whats this?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

That an easy one!..

Serra. medinai


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

serra marg..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> serra marg..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> serra marg..

























[/quote]

Serrasalmus marginatus...


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hes right it is medinai


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I knew it..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

my turn!...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

ohhhh. very nice!!!1!!111!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

tern bitches


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

a fat P.Nattereri


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

super red


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

inspectahdeck34 said:


> super red


its still P.nattereri


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> super red


and No!...keep it coming guys


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> super red


and No!...keep it coming guys
[/quote]

well. since all the species in the pygocentrus family except caribas and pirayas was listed. I'm going to have to say its a cariba. There are 3 species in the family which are caribe, nattereri, piraya. the tern is a sub-species for the pygocentrus nattereri and so is the super red or snakeskin piranhas which come from northern brazil. This can't be a piraya due to the color. I'm not sure if you are mistaking or joking around with us because it looks like that specimen has red eyes. If so, this is not a cariba, super red, or piraya. I will have to be a wild or captive breed pygocentrus nattereri.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry! jim is not pgyo..it a Serra. family :rasp: the only Serra. got pygo body.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry! jim is not pgyo..it a Serra. family :rasp: the only Serra. got pygo body.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Sorry! jim is not pgyo..it a Serra. family :rasp: the only Serra. got pygo body.:laugh:


a rhom


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yes sure!..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Everything I know about piranhas, and identifying species went to the shitter


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

keep trying jim....just keep trying.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Serrasalmus compressus


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jim...are you nuts!...it look nothing comp. please try harder. this is your last chance on this one.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Serrasalmus eigenmanni


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

no more from you jim till next one!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> no more from you jim till next one!


I feel stupid


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

S.Spilopleura. im stumped, u sure its not a Natt?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

odyssey said:


> S.Spilopleura. im stumped, u sure its not a Natt?


Nope!..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha you guys are bad at this game...

the fish in the picture is Serrasalmus altus which its not really. there is a list of the 24 serrasalmus species on the opefe website.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

^Serrasalmus neveriensis^


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

yes


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

my turn!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

too hard heh?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

juvi piraya


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Jim99 said:


> too hard heh?










Pristobrycon maculipinnis :rasp:

i dont think that was hard!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

i thought it was


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> too hard heh?


:rasp: Pristobrycon maculipinnis :rasp:

i dont think that was hard!








[/quote]

NO!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it is Jim....prove to me that is not then.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> it is Jim....prove to me that is not then.


Its not. trust me. it is something else. no hints. I know what i'm dealing with here


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

HHHMMMMM....striolatus


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

jim it is Pristobrycon maculipinnis seriously if you cant stop being retarded stay out of this thread.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> too hard heh?


:rasp: *Pristobrycon maculipinnis *:rasp:

i dont think that was hard!








[/quote]


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> jim it is Pristobrycon maculipinnis *seriously if you cant stop being retarded stay out *of this thread.


wisely put...would be nuts if jim was right tho


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hes not. its a macu.












Jim99 said:


> my turn!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

good job NJ at finding that pic...thanks for defending us also LOL..


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> HHHMMMMM....striolatus


very weird. the place I got my pic said its this....it didn't say It was a mac...

sorry guys


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well dont post a fish when you arent sure of the ID yourself.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

2p2f i guess it would be your turn.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Alright!...give me your best shot!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

full mature compressus


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^NOPE^^


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Guppy?


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

rhom??


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

^^NOPE^^^


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

fat sanchezi?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

NOPE^^^ come on guys...this should be easy.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

altuvie.....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> altuvie.....


Ding Ding1....


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> altuvie.....


you guessed that like 4 diffrent times finally got it eh iceman you da man wow hoo :rasp:


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lol, my turn bitchezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

baby geryi


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

baby rhom


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

carterina..a slim rhom...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

cheating bastard


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lol, cheap f*ck


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

my final guess, although its wrong, for PGD's fish is Tropheus brichardi.

im doubting thats the answer, but its all i got.









i have seen some really light ones tho...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sorry njkillsyou

here is the pic for those who missed it before the upgrade


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cobalt blue zebra? mbuna?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wrong


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

give up man what is it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

its an cynotilapia afra "cobue" its from lake malawi species of mbuna............. wasnt that hard people. someone else post something now apparently my fish are hard???


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

kinda easy....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Peacock bass?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

so i guess i could have answered your pics with "piranha?"


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

butterfly peacock bass?????

Cichla ocellaris


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


>


not your turn there buddy, no one guessed my picture correct.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

trigga thats a red terror.

hhmmmmmmmmm as for the peacock bass i will get back to you shortly

cichla monoculus???


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

nope.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

cichla orinocensis????


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

sorry.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.acuteangling.com/Reference/CLOFFSCA.html

so you are saying its none of these????

maybe your ID is wrong on what you think it is LOL


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

there are more than 5. this is from 03 thats 4 years ago some new species have been found/recognized. the fish in question is *cichla fogo*. i guess its your turn since you had the only legitimate guess.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i didnt guess it right so i didnt earn my turn. post another, its more fun guessing then posting because i thought i posted an easy one last time but it kinda killed the game........


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok heres a hard one. this fish doesnt resemble the captive bred ones to well.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

giant gourami?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

you turn.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

something easy this time so i dont kill the game.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dent?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ur turn


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok trigga is taking too long someone else post something


----------

